

My webapp: pik - mgj
http://www.getpik.com

======
mixmax
You'll have problems in Denmark - pik means dick.

I must admit that I found the heading " _Do more on the web with pik._ "
rather amusing.

~~~
Luyt
Same in The Netherlands. 'Pik' is slang for penis.

~~~
BoppreH
Denmark and Netherlands using the same slang is easy to understand. But it's
quite strange that in Brazil it means the exactly same thing.

------
kept
It would be nice if you had a way to demo it without putting it on the
bookmarks bar. Maybe already running on your site, or launchable from the
installation button (instead of telling me to install it).

------
nanexcool
Using Chrome 5.0.342.9 beta on Ubuntu 10.04. Got a popup saying "The latest
versions of Chrome, Firefox, or Safari are recommended for using pik."

~~~
mgj
I will add that to my whitelist. You should be able to close the warning and
continue.

I'm whitelisting OS/Browser combos, and I haven't added linux yet.

~~~
veemjeem
I'm using Chromium 4.0.299.0 (36335) on my Mac and I get that popup too.

According to jeresig, author of jQuery, one should not perform browser
detection, instead you should use feature detection. Browser agent is not
going to give you an accurate picture of what is supported because every
browser likes to say they are mozilla/webkit/netscape/etc.

------
petervandijck
Nice. Making the commands visible without clicking the button (but more
subtle/better designed) would be nice, else I'll just forget the button is
there. Good stuff. And yes, pik means dick in Belgium too.

------
mgj
Most of this feedback is technical; can someone comment on whether they would
use this or some future iteration of this project?

~~~
philh
I just installed it. I don't know how much I will use it, but it's definitely
something I would use, if that makes sense. Readability, bugmenot and google
cache are all things that I've never bothered to make easy before.

------
postfuturist
Very nice, gave me collapsible threads on HN.

Works fine on Chrome 5.0.342.9 beta Ubuntu 10.04 AMD64.

------
arpitnext
Is it a clone of Quix? Right?? <http://quixapp.com/>

~~~
mgj
It looks like a competitor. Pik has a UI that's in the browser window rather
than a pop-up prompt, which allows you to search for commands. Pik also shows
you what commands are popular on a given site/page, which makes it easier to
discover commands.

------
hroman
I'm using Chromium 5.0.386.0 and it's not supported by your app. Is this
right?

~~~
mgj
Try closing the notification and using it anyways. I'm whitelisting browsers
that work and I haven't gotten around to all of them.

------
snprbob86
Chrome 5.0.375.17 dev on OSX: I am unable to drag the button.

~~~
mgj
Thanks, I'll look into it. It's working for me on Chrome 5.0.342.9 on OSX.

~~~
bjtitus
It's a chrome bug as far as I know. He'll just have to wait until the dev
builds are updated to fix this problem.

